

Paul Allen on why the Singularity will be delayed. - tsellon
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/guest/27206/#.TpcQ-X4oWQY.twitter

======
tokenadult
Previous HN submission (no discussion, few upvotes):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3105357>

